# Heat Control



## B P 218 (Mar 9, 2020)

Just finished up my off set smoker, and after two test  runs can't get the cooking chamber much over one hundred fifty degrees.
Tried running my numbers thru Feldon"s BBQ Pit Builders calculator but don't understand  the numbers in the last two sections .
fire box to cooking chamber, and the air intake numbers.
here are the detention's of my smoker. Cooking Chamber 14.25" X 35" this being a round propane cylinder.
Fire Box 14"x 18" this also being round ( old compressor tank ).
Opening between Fire Box and cooking chamber is a 1/2 circle measures  2.5 x 7.5
smoke stack is 3 3/4" Galv. extending up 22" inches. Thru the top of the smoker.
Air intake is on the front and consists of three one inch holes  which can be regulated by a sliding door.
Is anyone out there that has done this a time or two can get me proper measurements of air supply to fire box. 
Also could you tell me if  the opening between the fire box and heating chamber needs to be enlarged

Thanks, Brian


----------



## kruizer (Mar 9, 2020)

It appears that the opening form the fire box to the cook chamber may be on the small side.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 9, 2020)

What happens to the temp if you leave the firebox door open?


----------



## B P 218 (Mar 9, 2020)

kruizer said:


> It appears that the opening form the fire box to the cook chamber may be on the small side.


I was thinking that and maybe enlargeing my fresh air entry point.

thanks


mike243 said:


> What happens to the temp if you leave the firebox door open?


I propped the fire box door open with a junk of 1/2" conduit didn't seem to change any thing in the cooking end, fire box seemed to burn hotter. But then the heat was going out the open door


----------



## B P 218 (Mar 10, 2020)

B P 218 said:


> I was thinking that and maybe enlargeing my fresh air entry point.
> 
> thanks
> 
> I propped the fire box door open with a junk of 1/2" conduit didn't seem to change any thing in the cooking end, fire box seemed to burn hotter. But then the heat was going out the open door


----------

